# Knife Problem



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a problem. Cody Killgore sent me these pictures of the knife he finished for me. Can you see the problem yet? How the hell am I supposed to sleep until it gets here?!?!

Damascus and HRB -- just stunning!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 19, 2014)

I feel for ya!


----------



## SENC (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, lucky man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2014)

VERY nice knife


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful !!! HRB sure looks good paired w Damascus


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 23, 2014)

I just got a call from my wife -- it's arrived and waiting for me at the house!

  

I think i'm starting to come down with something <cough cough> and need to leave work.... (/sigh, I wish.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 23, 2014)

Give me your work number. I'll call with a family emergency for ya

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

